# fischauge -optik



## evilwutz (25. Januar 2002)

hi, 

suche vergeblich im netz nach einem tutorial, mit dem ich eine
fischoptik erstellen kann, so eine art linse, versteht ihr?! 
anleitung wäre natürlich perfekt. 
danke schon im voraus für die mühe. 

grüsse bettina


----------



## shiver (25. Januar 2002)

versuch es mal über filter -> verzerrungsfilter -> wölben.
allerdings wirst du die optik wahrscheinlich nie so gut hinkriegen wie mit ner "echten" fish-eye linse.


----------



## nanda (25. Januar 2002)

habe im moment nur das hier gefunden:
http://umojan99.tripod.com/Magnify.htm (letztes bild)

letzendlich nur den gewünschten bereich vergrößern und mit dem verzerrungsfilter > wölben ein bißchen rumprobieren. am ende ein paar highlights drauf. da kannst du dich vielleicht an den unzähligen glas- oder aquabutton-tutorials orientieren.

hier findest du ein paar runde glasbutton-tuts:
http://rainworld.com/cgi-bin/search.cgi?query=glas


----------

